# an idea



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

got an idea dot arrhhhhhhhhhhh pirates vs. a\c 
fish off anyone game


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

whos A/C


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

*A*nglin'ly *C*hallenged ?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

baitslingin said:


> *A*nglin'ly *C*hallenged ?


Cheez BS, i don't know about that -- that might just be BS ...

can't we all get along?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

y are people so into internet toughness? 


i don't have anything negative to say to any of you and have not met any of you.... what is the deal?


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Gonna sit back and watch what happens.opcorn:


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

maybe i should go back and insert


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

It aint locked yet?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

lol


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

baitslingin said:


> *A*nglin'ly *C*hallenged ?


Dude catches one trout and thinks he can fish. 

Let's see some drum, cobia and striper pics homey.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i would post some pics but that might get me in trouble for spot burning and plus pics dont make you look cool rightopcorn:


----------

